# Acoustic Case Recommendations



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Are there any cases for a standard acoustic out there that anyone would recommend?

Bored of the standard Yorkville one.

Wouldn't spend more than say $110 before tax.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

SGK maybe?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Those are pricey.

Can't really justify $250 on a case for a $400 guitar.

I ordered this.

A little different they said.

Yorkville Sound - Deluxe Hardshell Acoustic Guitar Case


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I like the Tric cases,nice and light.
I have two .


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Isn't that a gig bag?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

They are a type of foam,actually the same type that is in bicycle helmets.
some of them do have a bag outer cover,mine don't.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

here's the blurb and sizing info... Godin Guitars


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

If I didn't have a car I'd probably go for something like that but I like I nice solid hard case.

Thank you though.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

They are pretty tough ,fine for tossing in a car.
I don't think twice about putting it in the back of my truck for the run to the cottage.
probably not meant for extended touring or real road abuse though.

I have stood on(the edges)of one of mine with no damage ,and I'm far from petit .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would second the TRIC case. I have one for my 5th Avenue. They are tough and really protect your guitar. They also seem pretty airtight. I can leave my 5th Avenue in the case for a month and no matter what the temperature and humidity is in the house, it stays in tune when in the case.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Wouldn't spend more than say $110 before tax.


For that money I think Yorkville is probably it.

I have the one you posted - $80 or whatever. Works fine but doesn't have the arched top.

Saw a new Martin plastic case on kijji awhile back for 100 but let it slide - probably should have got it though.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Wardo said:


> For that money I think Yorkville is probably it.
> 
> I have the one you posted - $80 or whatever. Works fine but doesn't have the arched top.
> 
> Saw a new Martin plastic case on kijji awhile back for 100 but let it slide - probably should have got it though.


Do you have the Deluxe Yorkville? How is it different from the standard Yorkville?

I can't find a picture of it open.

Would you mind posting some?

The deluxe appears to have 4 clasps while the standard only has 3.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Do you have the Deluxe Yorkville? How is it different from the standard Yorkville?
> 
> I can't find a picture of it open.
> 
> ...


Mine has 3 clasps and a plastic handle so probably the standard.

It's a loose fit on a dread. Has about 1" slop back and forth where the body of the guitar goes. Delux might have more padding - maybe but I wouldn't count on it.

My Martin cases are much tighter fit.

Interior on the Yorkville is nothing remarkable just fuzz material with hardly any foam type stuff to absorb impact.

Now that I think of it, this case is a POS. I have two of them just bought for in home storage and if I go somewhere I take one of the better cases.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I have one as well. I wish they weren't so long. I don't have a 12 string.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I picked up a Gator case for a Yamaha nylon stringed guitar and it fits like a glove.
It's kind of a hybrid soft sided HSC and it was around $100 new.

Those Tric cases are pretty nice too, I got one for the Seagull.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Your Yorkville case sounds like it might be the Standard case.

Yorkville Standard

Perhaps the Yorkville Deluxe case might be more to your liking.

Yorkville Deluxe


----------



## RedFenderBender (Oct 7, 2016)

$400 for a case seems a bit much. Gigbag? Are they kiddin? I dont own any guitars that id punish by placing in a Trashb..i mean Gigbag...most hardshell cases around $125.-$150. Will do. Preferably the case that the manufacturer suggests for the Guitar you purchased is the one id buy....i think guitar stores are rippin us off, cause i was always under the belief that when they have good guitars shipped to their store, they All Come in cases! However i realize they attempt to make us think otherwise...Bastards!

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> Your Yorkville case sounds like it might be the Standard case.
> 
> Yorkville Standard
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure who you are responding to but I ordered this one.
Yorkville Sound - Deluxe Hardshell Acoustic Guitar Case


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

RedFenderBender said:


> $400 for a case seems a bit much. Gigbag? Are they kiddin? I dont own any guitars that id punish by placing in a Trashb..i mean Gigbag...most hardshell cases around $125.-$150. Will do. Preferably the case that the manufacturer suggests for the Guitar you purchased is the one id buy....i think guitar stores are rippin us off, cause i was always under the belief that when they have good guitars shipped to their store, they All Come in cases! However i realize they attempt to make us think otherwise...Bastards!
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


If a guitar is not listed as coming with a hardshell case then it arrived at the store in a cardboard box.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

RedFenderBender said:


> *$400 for a case seems a bit much. Gigbag? *Are they kiddin? I dont own any guitars that id punish by placing in a Trashb..i mean Gigbag...most hardshell cases around $125.-$150. Will do. Preferably the case that the manufacturer suggests for the Guitar you purchased is the one id buy....i think guitar stores are rippin us off, cause i was always under the belief that when they have good guitars shipped to their store, they All Come in cases! However i realize they attempt to make us think otherwise...Bastards!


I used to think that too. But there's a market out there for it. 

Where I am, we drive everywhere, so I have lots of room to throw a HS case or two in the car along with lots of gear. I've read about people in cities like New York that travel far differently, like by subway, carrying all their gear, and a good gigbag is a necessity. I couldn't imagine carrying all my gear in one go. Most of the time, I couldn't imagine not being able to back up to the door of the gig and going back and forth 3 or 4 times.


----------



## RedFenderBender (Oct 7, 2016)

The last one i purchased...certainly Did come in a box...but as i lifted the boxtop...it exposed the black case...which held the acoustic Gtr.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------

